# Flows on the Lower Blue



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

Interesting.
Thank you very much for making this contact.
It sucks with Kara Lamb gone... any updates about changes to flows up there (especially a day or three in advance) are so much appreciated.
There's quite a bit coming down the Colorado, keeping Gore flows decent despite lower releases on the Blue... here's hoping it stays above 900.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah, I was getting pretty frustrated not knowing if there were going to be changes. We won't really have much warning, he said he issues the orders anywhere from 2-24 hours in advance. So a three day warning probably isn't in the stars, but something is better than nothing. I'll try to post when he sends out the emails. Hopefully someone will call for water!!... Front Rangers, I'm lookin' at you.


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

There has often, though not always, been a short bump up in the fall to raftable levels again. Sounds like that's not his plan this year.

Thanks for reaching out. As a fisherman, this is prolly my fave run in the state. 

Sent from my Z970 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Chilaquiles for passing on the info. Should we start calling you Kara Tortillas? Also I'll happily turn on the sprinklers to water my weeds and rabbit over-eaten grass to get the Blue flowing.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Bahaha I've been called many things... I had actually never heard of Chilaquiles; they look ffing delicious, which is something I never thought I'd say about soggy tortillas.
Are you really Steve Zissou????


----------



## J (Nov 6, 2003)

What is the minimum to get a 14' raft down there?


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Others can answer with more experience, but for us and our 15' rig I don't go below 700CFS. 

Sent from my Z970 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

700-1400 seems to be the concensus sweet spot from what I've read here over the years?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

The lowest I've run was around 700, but I recall saying I wouldn't put my boat thru any lower.



soggy_tortillas said:


> Bahaha I've been called many things... I had actually never heard of Chilaquiles; they look ffing delicious, which is something I never thought I'd say about soggy tortillas.
> Are you really Steve Zissou????


I've yet to try them myself, but Guy Fieri scarfs them down on the TV alot.

No, not Steve Zissou. Bill F-ing Murray represents my following of theChive. If I were to classify myself as any BFM characters, probably would be a cross between his roles in Meatballs and Stripes with a hint of these 2 guys.


----------



## pepejohns (Jul 14, 2014)

A few weeks ago when we were there a guy told my buddy that a few days earlier he lowered his boat down, ran the shuttle, and came back to find that there was no water in the river. Poor bastard had to haul his boat back up that hill. Definitely would be nice to find someone as PR-focused as Kara. 

Chilaquiles are f'ing delicious - like nachos for breakfast.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

What happened with Kara? She was terrific

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Kara posted a while back saying she was either promoted or transferred or working for another agency... can't quite remember, but yeah I really missed her updates. Doesn't sound like we'll ever have more notice than 2-24 hours, but still better than nothing. I was super bummed the other day when it dropped from 900 down to 500... wanted to do a birthday trip out there this weekend, but I guess it's just not in the stars.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

You're welcome to join our Upper C junk show this weekend. Kids, dogs, and beer.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey thanks! Sent you a message...


----------

